# DeHavilland Mosquito



## Micdrow (Dec 30, 2007)

Article on the DeHavilland Mosquito

Enjoy


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 30, 2007)

Very cool Paul - I know our Mossie Maniacs are going to enjoy this - there's a lot of good info on construction and systems that was discussed here a while back. I hope any and all who has any interest in the Mossie looks at this one.


----------



## Haztoys (Dec 30, 2007)

Cool I just sit down and put in the movie Mosquito Squadron ..LOL..I'll have one eye on the movie and one reading about Mosquito...Heaven..8)


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks Joe, what amazing me is the amount of data and info in the articles for the time period of the articles.


----------



## ppopsie (Jan 20, 2008)

Micdrow said:


> Thanks Joe, what amazing me is the amount of data and info in the articles for the time period of the articles.



Thanks. It's just amazing!


----------



## bf109 Emil (Apr 18, 2008)

Recently, a museum from great britian wanted to exchange a completed hurricane for a mosquito, albeit, still in boxes/parts from the Calgary air museum...the city counsil vote for Great Britian to stick it 5-4. some argue, the funding, etc. might never get the mosquito flyable, and should settle for the hurricane....i agree with keeping the mosquito, but maybe others can reply to this...

Vintage warplane could be shipped out of Canada

I can't believe they turned down an offer to have it restored and kept at Nanton, only 25 minutes south of Calgary..."The city turned down an offer by the Nanton Lancaster Society Air Museum to restore and house the Mosquito for free." quote cbc news january 24th 2008

I travel to Nanton, about 4 times a year, when they pull out the Lanc, for a dedication/event, and fire the merlin up 2 or 3 times a day...It is nice to be able to stand but a few feet from her when she starts, and appreciate the sound, while running walking from in front to around behind the starboard wing, about to the tail-wheel, and listen to the V-12 run.

bf109 Emil


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 20, 2008)

To be honest bf109 Emil, I'd be happy to see it in any museum that was willing to take it out of storage and restore it to a presentable state no matter where the location was. As long as people are able to see it and remember. 

The EAA museum here has several aircraft from the Korean and Vietnam era's that are wasting away because they have few places to store them and those that are in good shape they have no place to display them. The museum realizes that and some of them where up for sale so that the museum could concentrate on keeping other one's on display in shape.

Below in the picture is a good example. The sky raider below looks in pretty good shape till you get up close. Paints all worn and chipped. Wing root wires hangin and such and last time I seen it. It had a flat tire. It is only on display for the week or two during the EAA.


----------



## Heinz (Apr 22, 2008)

It saddens me when aircraft or vehicles get in that condition.


----------



## haitipro (Jun 23, 2008)

bf109 Emil said:


> Recently, a museum from great britian wanted to exchange a completed hurricane for a mosquito, albeit, still in boxes/parts from the Calgary air museum...the city counsil vote for Great Britian to stick it 5-4. some argue, the funding, etc. might never get the mosquito flyable, and should settle for the hurricane....i agree with keeping the mosquito, but maybe others can reply to this...
> 
> Vintage warplane could be shipped out of Canada
> 
> ...



The Mosquito in question was purchased by me, from Spartan Air Services, in 1963. It is on loan to the City of Calgary. I collected a number of aircraft personally while flying with 403 City of Calgary Squadron, and attending the University of Alberta. Lancaster FM-136 is one of these. I also owned KB-976 and was the last RCAF pilot to fly the type in service - June 4, 1964.

I have spoken to a firm of solicitors in London and, having viewed my documentation, believe they can block any effort to acquire clear Title in the United Kingdom.

The reason I didn't donate FM-136 to the city was out of fear that they might try and sell it one day. In 1994 Bill Watts, the ex-airport manager, offered it to the Confederate Air Force. I started a legal action that neutralized that.

Peter D. Norman had already given away - or sold? my Spitfire and a Hurricane. Since I had purchased my Spitfires as BMp597 I could never trace it. Wrong number! My Spitfire is now in Seattle. The Hurrican is in England.

Now some jerk wants to sell the Mosquito.

Enough is enough. A couple of thousand dollars/pounds to a law firm will be enough to create such a fog that no one will be able to do anything.

I am embarassed about being from Calgary.

Edmonton has a much better spirit about these things...Take a look at their Mosquito, a sister ship to my aircraft.

If anyone is considering a deal on this Mosquito they should be very careful.

Lynn Garrison
[email protected]
509-3-508-8588


----------



## haitipro (Jun 23, 2008)

I hear additional rumors that the Mosquito isn't the only aircraft those in Calgary are thinking of selling. Someone suggests they are thinking of selling the last remaining Hurricane. I had two and the other was sold by a Peter D. Norman to a group that eventually saw the aircraft shipped to the UK.

My second Lancaster - KB-976 - was sold years ago.

Greed is a powerful motivation, when large sums are involved.

$1.5 million is mentioned for the Mosquito. Museum directors can spend a lot on BMW, booze and fast women.

It is discouraging

Lynn Garrison



lancaster Picture Quiz - Key Publishing Ltd Aviation Forums


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 24, 2008)

Very interesting there Lynn, If I may ask to you still own or operate any other warbirds.


----------



## haitipro (Jul 4, 2008)

I still have a Fokker Dr.1 in California. I owned the Blue Max collection of aircraft and retained that one.

Loaned 2 SE5s to Frank Tallman and these remain registered to me in Ireland, even though no one knows where they are. Seems as though Custom and Practice in aviation would be an indictable offense elsewhere.

My son now has the last Canadian Forces T-33 which creates a closed circle. I purchased 21001, the first T-33 owned by the RCAF. It had 213 hours total time and is now displayed in Edmonton, Alberta.


----------



## Heinz (Jul 4, 2008)

Very interesting haitipro.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 5, 2008)

haitipro said:


> I still have a Fokker Dr.1 in California. I owned the Blue Max collection of aircraft and retained that one.
> 
> Loaned 2 SE5s to Frank Tallman and these remain registered to me in Ireland, even though no one knows where they are. Seems as though Custom and Practice in aviation would be an indictable offense elsewhere.
> 
> My son now has the last Canadian Forces T-33 which creates a closed circle. I purchased 21001, the first T-33 owned by the RCAF. It had 213 hours total time and is now displayed in Edmonton, Alberta.



Many thanks Haitipro, I hope you find your Se-5s. Its also very cool about the t-33's. Wecome to the site.


----------



## <simon> (Jul 7, 2008)

Heinz said:


> It saddens me when aircraft or vehicles get in that condition.



I agree with you. It's particuly bad in PNG where the Government and locals there would much rather see aircraft wrecks rot down into nothing than to have them salvaged. One of the worst examples is the B-17 at "Black Cat Pass". Locals are continually lighting grass/shrub fires which cause untold damage to this relatively intact aircraft. 
What a tragic waste


----------



## Doug Edwards (Sep 27, 2018)

Micdrow said:


> Article on the DeHavilland Mosquito
> 
> Enjoy


My dad was a navigator who flew missions for the OSS in a Mosquito over Germany and France, to communicate with the resistance. He loved that plane. I've posted some photos he took while in Europe here: Marvin Edwards (@marvinredwardswwii) • Instagram photos and videos

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 27, 2018)

Very cool and many thanks there Doug,


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 27, 2018)

Wasn't aware of the original thread subject matter but both the Mosquito and Hurricane are now being restored by the Calgary Mosquito Aircraft Society. Mr. Garrison's threatened court challenge never happened.

Mosquito RS700 Restoration
Calgary's Hurricane on the Move 
The Calgary Mosquito Society


----------

